

As Animal Poaching Surges, Organized Crime Plays Bigger Role - adamnemecek
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2015/05/150526-wildlife-crime-elephant-rhino-poaching-organized-crime/

======
itsasti
Who buys this stuff? Are they so uninformed they don't know what's going on?

~~~
MrBuddyCasino
I recently went to Bangkok, Chinatown. They openly sell their "chinese
medicine" stuff like tiger penises and whatnot, plainly visible in their shop
windows. And around the corner, you can probably order a shark fin soup.

The "low risk, high profit" assessment seems pretty accurate to me.

